# Frontline application????



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan is due for his next application next week,but I can't remember what the vet said concerning bathes.How long do I need to wait after applying it to give Duncan a bath?If I bathe him on Sunday and apply the Frontline on Tuesday is that OK??
THank a bunch!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Two Hours I believe. If it's anything like Revolution and if it's adminstered on the back of the neck then it's two hours between handling them and getting them wet.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Two Hours I believe. If it's anything like Revolution and if it's adminstered on the back of the neck then it's two hours between handling them and getting them wet.

Derek.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Dot:

My vet recommends waiting 48 hours after bathing to allow the dog's natural oils to flow a bit over the skin. Bathing washes the oils away and leaves the skin more dry - it makes the spread of the Frontline less effective.

I apply it right before bedtime so no one will touch it while it is wet. By morning, the spot is dry.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, two days after a bath. I'm not sure how long after application before taking a bath, but I try to wait two days.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dot, I just called my vet about this because we are going to a cabin in the woods in maine and thought I wanted to do the Frontline a little early since there will be lot's of bugs there... She said to apply it *two days after* or* two days before* a bath but that it was ok to do it a few days early.

I always laugh at frontline because I work for the PBS documentary series FRONTLINE. and before I got a dog I thought it was really funny that we shared the name with a flea collar-- but now that I have dogs I think both products are the best in their class. We have never had a flea of tick on our dogs.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm....I guess the Frontline is different from the Revolution. Perhaps the bathing time is the same for the Revolution as well we wre never really told by the Vet about how long to wait for bathing. 48 Hour seems pretty accurate to me.

Derek


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yes it's 2 days, but I usually make that a week, so a week before and after no baths!! Just to be on the safe side, and yes you are correct, it's because the skins natural oils transport the stuff over the body to then go into the upper skin layer....


----------

